# Red sore on leg



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm not sure what that is but sending healing thoughts to Champ. 

Bumping for member feedback.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi there,
To me this looks like the start of a hot spot. Could be lick induced especially on the front leg.
I would go ahead and put any medication you have leftover from a previous hotspot on the area. Because it is an area he might lick, you might want to consider a long sock for overnight use...as he might try to lick the ointment off. The licking would only make the problem worse. 

I know it is hard to tell with 100% certainty from a picture whether it is a hotspot, but regardless, I think the same type of treatment protocol is in order on this one. The medication will keep the area disinfected and dry - which will aid in all healing...whether this be a simple abrasion or not.

Good luck and I hope he's feeling better real soon 

Kim


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Has he been licking at that spot? It looks like it could be the begginings of a hot spot. You might want to trim the hair and put some goldbond powder on it or the other meds you have for the hotspot. Good luck.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Could be a sore or a hotspot. Keeping it dry should help it clear up. Ike gets the occasional red spot too. He licks at his so I have to be careful what I put on them. Goldbond works. I also use microtek spray for very itchy areas.


----------



## Fetchtheball (Nov 23, 2009)

Looks like a hotspot. My golden gets them on his front legs too and he licks them. To help them heal keep it clean, use Polysporin ointment or an antibiotic ointment prescribed by the vet. Wrap the area with vetwrap to keep the dog from licking. It'll take about 10 days.


----------

